# Billing Procedure for Sobxone Treatment



## billing.fammed@gmail.com (Feb 1, 2016)

I need assistance with the CPT code(s) that would be used for Drug Addiction Therapy.  Our office will shortly begin using Suboxone therapy for treatment of drug addictions. What CPT code would be used for the Assessment which will include an Initial Comprehensive History and Physical, the Induction in which the patient is administered the Suboxone sublingually in our office,  and also the CPT code for followup / maintenance visits?  

Thanks
Marisa


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 2, 2016)

Standard E&M codes would be used (99201-99205 or 99212-99215). If the visit exceeds the scope of the highest level visits, you can also bill for Prolonged Services (99354-99355) as long as the time spent with the patient is documented.


----------



## mwatson2007 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Suboxone Treatment and Pregnancy*

If a patient is pregnant and is currently receiving suboxone therapy from another provider that is in remission should her OB provider be documenting this in the note instead of stating normal pregnancy??


----------

